# NEW COMEDY/FANTASY WEB SERIES LAUNCHED



## Purple_Ranger (May 3, 2014)

*NEW COMEDY/FANTASY WEB SERIES
"DUNGEONS & SH*T"
We've Got Two Episodes & Two "Minisodes" Posted
All Getting Great Reviews
We Want To Make More But We Need Your Help.
Our Kickstarter Was Launched For This Purpose.
For Kickstarter Details & To Watch The First To Episodes
Head To Facebook and Search **Dungeons & Sh*t: A Webseries
**(but use an "i" instead of the "*")
HUGE THANKS IN ADVANCE!
*​


----------

